# Amazon frogbit not growing and dying



## Drkphant0m2 (Oct 11, 2011)

When I first got the frogbit it was growing like crazy. Every week I had to throw out tons of it. But now I rarely see new ones. They all are growing irregularly and seem to have spots on them. This began a week after I treated my fish for ich. They are now thin and weak. Many lack the buoyancy that they used to and are growing sideways. What might be the problem.

29 gal
Pressurized co2
Power-Glo & Life-Glo 24 watts each


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Things that help my duckweed & dwarf water lettuce grow babies:
1) Keep tank lid on.
2) Reduce surface water agitation.
3) Maintain 6-12 inches if using HO light, less than 4in if NO.
4) Fish, other additional DIY CO2, minimize Excel use (<5ml/wk)


----------



## Drkphant0m2 (Oct 11, 2011)

I use a computer fan over the hood to help cool the water and help evaporation. The problem with this is that it decreases the humidity. Could that have some effect on the frogbit. Also I have little to no surface movement and my tank is only halfway full b/c I am keeping newts. My drop checker is light green so I know I have plenty of co2 but only use flourish (original) once a week.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Drkphant0m2 said:


> I use a computer fan over the hood to help cool the water and help evaporation. The problem with this is that it decreases the humidity. Could that have some effect on the frogbit. Also I have little to no surface movement and my tank is only halfway full b/c I am keeping newts. My drop checker is light green so I know I have plenty of co2 but only use flourish (original) once a week.


How hot is your tank? It you have HO lights during day, disconnect water heater. 5 degree change in 24hr cycle is OK

I have two tanks, the one with the closed lid has so much more duckweed and dwarf water lettuce that >50% I throw out every week. Try covering it partially (leave lid portion raised) or work something out with aluminum foil.


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

What temperature is your water? Frogbit is generally a pond plant and when seasons change and temps drop they will develop buds and sink to the bottom of the pond and come back up when the temps do. If your roots are melting and they're losing bouyancey i'd try increasing temp. I keep a good flow so they can move too. I run 2.6wpg HO CFL, diy co2, excel and flourish comprehensive 2x a week. I was doing excel every other day and they did slow down their growth.


----------



## laineyg6 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm struggling with my Frogbit in my planted tank. It's getting "fuzzies" on the roots and the leaves seem to be dying slowly. I have read varying opinions about whether surface movement is a good thing or a bad thing. I have other plants in my tank, but they're all doing GREAT. Is "stealing" of nutrients from the rooted plants a potential problem? I love the way Frogbit looks, but I'm sad that it's not doing so great.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

How did you treat your fish for ich?


----------

